# The fun I had in 2008 - Gemmy's debating to become President of U.S.



## gspice6 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi folks!

I am new here and have really enjoyed reading. It just occurred to me that I might have something to contribute (although, at this point, it is quite dated).

Halloween 2008 I revamped my Gemmy butler and Gemmy Mad Scientist to make them resemble our presidentail candidates.

The end-result was really cool especially live (it did not translate as well through video) and in low lighting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting use of Gemmy products... I am sure it will spark some ideas.


----------

